
We made 1,000,001 Gifs using Computer Vision - RoryGlyphic
http://gifs.com/feed/dwi
======
RoryGlyphic
Hi all! Happy to answer your questions throughout the day :).

If you're interested in the whats, whys, and hows, we'd love for you to read
out medium post:

[https://medium.com/@gifs/using-computer-vision-to-make-
milli...](https://medium.com/@gifs/using-computer-vision-to-make-millions-of-
memes-73416015c7bd#.dt4aqagsr)

